# 2010 Schecter Loomis in Satin Black... news from Schecter!



## I_infect (Jan 20, 2010)

UPDATE!







Ok so after seeing the black satin Loomis on the homepage of Schecter, I decided to shoot them an email and here's what I got in response: 

*Hello John,

Thanks for your interest and support of Schecter Guitars. 
Jeff has been rocking his guitar in Satin Black recently. 
This guitar will be debuting at the Frankfurt Musikmesse show in March. 
Check with your local dealer sometime around April-May for availability.

Thanks,
Schecter Tech Department

Schecter Guitar Research Inc.
1840 Valpreda St.
Burbank, Ca
91504
(800) 660-6621
(818)846-2700
Ext. 313


Sent: Wednesday, January 13, 2010 5:37 PM
To: Schecter Tech
Subject: 2010 Loomis

I saw on the homepage you have a Schecter Loomis model, 
but it's BLACK! What's up with that, new release, summer namm, 
or prototype? I want one.

John* 


DISCUSS!


----------



## Samer (Jan 20, 2010)

Cool, thanks for finding that out


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 20, 2010)

Time to finally get one. Thanks John.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 20, 2010)

I suspect this will be popular


----------



## I_infect (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this, and Washburn's new release. No word on price though or features; I'm hoping it's the same $ as the VRS.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 20, 2010)

great news, i've been waiting for this for a while, the only thing keeping me away from it thus far has been the mcdonalds colors.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 20, 2010)

Arrrrrrr, this be friggin' win!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 20, 2010)

I almost never like maple and black together, but I have a feeling that this could be epic.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 20, 2010)

All that now needs to happen is to loose those cross inlays and we'd have a serious killer. Let's just hope the price doesn't go up ala Ibanez for the new finish.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 20, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> All that now needs to happen is to loose those cross inlays and give it a matching headstock and we'd have a serious killer. Let's just hope the price doesn't go up ala Ibanez for the new finish.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 20, 2010)

ESP LTD actually dropped prices, and Schecter is trying to remain competitive with the Damien 7s and 8s, so I don't _think_ they would raise the price... but who knows. I could see $50 or so if anything. Raise prices too much and the market stalls, your stuck with stock you have to sell at a loss the next year. I just bought another s7320 new(got a deal), and the serial is from '08.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 20, 2010)

If the prices go up I think I'd personally get an older one sand off that red coat, stain the body and back of the headstock blue , fill in the emg routes and tung oil the back of the neck. Or maybe just get this black one


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 20, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> If the prices go up I think I'd personally get an older one sand off that red coat, stain the body and back of the headstock blue , fill in the emg routes and tung oil the back of the neck. Or maybe just get this black one


 
Even if they still don't dress and crown their frets?


----------



## loktide (Jan 20, 2010)

very cool 

now i'm gonna have to decide between this and the MH417


----------



## I_infect (Jan 20, 2010)

Black is my favorite color, everyone complains about black guitars etc but not me. I've been itching for one of these in black since they came out... I'm just not as motivated or as handy with sandpaper as Mesh everytime I tried to refinish a guitar it looked like hell.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 20, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> Even if they still don't dress and crown their frets?


Forgot to mention I'd get that shit done.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 20, 2010)

this does not help my GAS at all! I have a thing for black guitars with maple necks....


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jan 20, 2010)

I really admire how well schecter responded, big companies ought to offer such service to their patrons, I emailed ibby's UK distributor last year abouth whether we'd get a white MTM1, and did I even get a reply? did I fu...

Back on topic this is good news for me, the loomis is the only schecter Id ever touch, and I never liked the red/vintage maple combo, black is much more agreeable  thanks for finding this out


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 20, 2010)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> I really admire how well schecter responded, big companies ought to offer such service to their patrons, I emailed ibby's UK distributor last year abouth whether we'd get a white MTM1, and did I even get a reply? did I fu...
> 
> Back on topic this is good news for me, the loomis is the only schecter Id ever touch, and I never liked the red/vintage maple combo, black is much more agreeable  thanks for finding this out



Why not get a white MTM2? It's way cheaper and probably better value for money.

Ibanez MTM2 Mick Thomson Signature Electric Guitar, White | DV247


----------



## BLACKFOX86 (Jan 20, 2010)

I will love the black loomis as much as the red one.
But I'm still waiting for a white one to show up 

And what about this one: C7 Jeff Loomis OFR Satin Purple with Gold Floyd & Hardware
(or black)


----------



## jimmyshred (Jan 20, 2010)

> And what about this one: C7 Jeff Loomis OFR Satin Purple with Gold Floyd & Hardware
> (or black)



Purple guitars are sexy


----------



## I_infect (Jan 20, 2010)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> I really admire how well schecter responded, big companies ought to offer such service to their patrons...




I don't know if it's only me, but Schecter has been nothing but top notch with anything I've ever needed, whether it be general questions, or replacement parts. They have dug up replacement parts for guitars that I bought used, and were discontinued, and sent them to me NO CHARGE not even shipping. I've always gotten responses to emails like this from them, usually within a day or so. If there was ever a company I could have the honor of being endorsed by, it would be them, no question. People see me defending them in the ongoing Ibanez vs. Schecter debates, but I cannot speak highly enough of that company. And I'm just a regular joe... Imagine how they treat their artists. Drum City Guitarland is another merchant I cannot speak highly enough of... professional and courteous regardless of a sale.

I have an email out to Washburn about their supposed HM 7 string... I'm curious to see if I get the same courtesy.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 20, 2010)

I_infect said:


> I don't know if it's only me, but Schecter has been nothing but top notch with anything I've ever needed, whether it be general questions, or replacement parts. They have dug up replacement parts for guitars that I bought used, and were discontinued, and sent them to me NO CHARGE not even shipping. I've always gotten responses to emails like this from them, usually within a day or so. If there was ever a company I could have the honor of being endorsed by, it would be them, no question. People see me defending them in the ongoing Ibanez vs. Schecter debates, but I cannot speak highly enough of that company. And I'm just a regular joe... Imagine how they treat their artists. Drum City Guitarland is another merchant I cannot speak highly of... professional and courteous regardless of a sale.
> 
> I have an email out to Washburn about their supposed HM 7 string... I'm curious to see if I get the same courtesy.



I agree with all of this. Schecter's customer service is one of the aspects that puts them above their competition. If you get a bad guitar, call them. They make it right, and they make it right in less than a week.


----------



## st2012 (Jan 20, 2010)

This is going to be sweet.


----------



## zeal0us (Jan 20, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> I almost never like maple and black together, but I have a feeling that this could be epic.


 
And it shall!


----------



## Elijah (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the older red one more. This is just another black seven string lol
well.... not JUST another seven string, but every other seven is black too. I really liked the fact that they originally put it out in red!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 21, 2010)

Someone post a picture? I can't find it 

Woop, I see it, but there's no others


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 21, 2010)

Yay flat black, the most boring color in existence


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 21, 2010)

This could be cool.
Although,I still think i'd get the red one before anything.


----------



## I_infect (Jan 21, 2010)

Honestly, I buy a black guitar more than anything. I can't stand red, black cherry or any version there of. It has to be a great guitar for me to buy it if it's red, BC etc, so I'm REALLY happy it's now in black.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, lose the inlays or 12th only and give me EBONY on that board. Or Satine/Bloodwood. That would kill. Transparent Black Ash body with the Bloodwood fret board, oh baby!


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 21, 2010)

Dig it. I''d love to have a Loomis in flat black.


----------



## Bleak (Jan 21, 2010)

Troegenator said:


> Dig it. I''d love to have a Loomis in flat black.



Same here. Looks promising.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 21, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Forgot to mention I'd get that shit done.



Do they still suffer from that? I wanted to pick up one because I loved mine back in the day, but sold it because of the fret issue


----------



## I_infect (Jan 21, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Do they still suffer from that? I wanted to pick up one because I loved mine back in the day, but sold it because of the fret issue



I think any of those problems were first-run issues, if it was even as widespread as we think. I have a few '09s(ATXs, a Loomis, and hellraisers) that are spotless. People complained about offset or mis-aligned tuners, but I haven't seen any of that either. In my opinion though, anytime you have a new model, the first year could have some issues, just like cars do. I'm hoping that since this is an established model already, and just a different finish that things should go smoothly.


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 22, 2010)

Dang, I checked Schecter's website like 4 times now, I downloaded the 2010 catalog, but I can't seem to find a picture anywhere. Would someone be so kind to post a picture, or tell me where to look.

Many thanks in advance.

Edit: is that small sample picture the only pic?


----------



## budda (Jan 22, 2010)

Fuck black finishes. Yeah it's an option on... 95%? of guitars out there.. let's see more green, red, blue, orange, yellow, bursts, combos.. 

Loomis neck = sechs tho


----------



## lobee (Jan 22, 2010)

I loved the red finish, but the vintage yellow maple neck really put me off. It would have looked infinitely better with some pale figured maple, ebony, or even rosewood.

This new black finish is pretty boring, but at least it goes slightly better with the color of the neck. Visible ash grain would have been nice. Very nice.


----------



## Racer_J (Jan 22, 2010)

So they say he's been rocking it lately with this guitar. Is there no live shots on the net???

Someone's had to have seen it out in the wild.


Jason




I_infect said:


> Ok so after seeing the black satin Loomis on the homepage of Schecter, I decided to shoot them an email and here's what I got in response:
> 
> *Hello John,*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2010)

Or is it Bigfoot?


----------



## Jogeta (Jan 22, 2010)

about time!


----------



## I_infect (Jan 22, 2010)

Cyntex said:


> Edit: is that small sample picture the only pic?



Yeah, so far that's the only one. Someone here noticed it on their homepage, and i figured I'd shoot them an email about it.



Racer_J said:


> So they say he's been rocking it lately with this guitar. Is there no live shots on the net???
> 
> Someone's had to have seen it out in the wild.
> 
> ...



It doesn't he say he's been doing shows with it, but who knows? he could be 'rocking it in black' in the studio, at home, etc. They were kind of vague about it, and maybe it's because it hasn't officially debuted yet.


----------



## Malacoda (Jan 22, 2010)

I love black and maple. Look how well it worked here:







Of course, it's not flat black, but it still looks amazing.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 22, 2010)

budda said:


> Fuck black finishes. Yeah it's an option on... 95%? of guitars out there.. let's see more green, red, blue, orange, yellow, bursts, combos..
> 
> Loomis neck = sechs tho



This, minus the part about the neck. Never have I been so underwhelmed from a neck in my life. I'm so sick of black, but I feel like with the maple neck, it will look great. Now if they made it in something so bright you couldn't look directly at it, that would put this guitar in a whole new stratosphere of awesome.


----------



## BLACKFOX86 (Jan 23, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> This, minus the part about the neck. Never have I been so underwhelmed from a neck in my life. I'm so sick of black, but I feel like with the maple neck, it will look great. Now if they made it in something so bright you couldn't look directly at it, that would put this guitar in a whole new stratosphere of awesome.




I totally agree with you!
That would bring some extra uniqueness to it, and not just be another version of the red one.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 23, 2010)

That would make sense, because Loomis is a bright, cheery color sort of person, right?


----------



## I_infect (Jan 23, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That would make sense, because Loomis is a bright, cheery color sort of person, right?


 I didn't know Steve Vai signed with Schecter...

I think the satin black is understated and elegant, and probably as close to a custom that I would order from them.

Next people will be complaining that it's not basswood and a bolt on...


----------



## GeoMantic (Jan 23, 2010)

I would love to see this in a darker blue. Like, a royal blue or something. THAT would be fucking sick. Especially with some visible wood grain under it and gold hardware.

I would buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Arminius (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe this means I can get a red one for cheap


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 24, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> I would love to see this in a darker blue. Like, a royal blue or something. THAT would be fucking sick. Especially with some visible wood grain under it and gold hardware.
> 
> I would buy that in a heartbeat.



+ a fucking lot  Mod project, anyone?


----------



## willyman101 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm about to buy a black strat with a maple neck and I'm gonna slap a black scratchplate on there Gilmour style, cos black on maple looks fucking sick!


----------



## etiam (Jan 24, 2010)

I saw a post earlier about the Loomis neck. Was that in reference to the fretboard or the profile? I'm not the biggest EMG fan, but would consider a Loomis if all the other elements were right, and one of the things I'd be looking for is a slimmer neck profile. 

I know, you might say, 'just go get an Ibanez', which I might ultimately do, but I'm still curious whether Schecter have different profiles that they use. Does the Loomis have a distinctly different radius or other dimensions to its neck from the standard Schecter feel?


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 8, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> This, minus the part about the neck. Never have I been so underwhelmed from a neck in my life. I'm so sick of black, but I feel like with the maple neck, it will look great. Now if they made it in something so bright you couldn't look directly at it, that would put this guitar in a whole new stratosphere of awesome.



Have you actually played one in real life? The neck isn't as bright as pictures make it look.

These are the more accurate pics I have:


----------



## I_infect (Feb 24, 2010)

Updated main post for pics!


----------



## cyril v (Feb 24, 2010)

two tons of win!

i promised the lady i wouldn't buy anymore guitars... i don't know if i can honor that now.


----------



## I_infect (Feb 24, 2010)

I know, having a hard time choosing between a Carvin or the black Loomis. Trying only to buy one this year; ha that's a joke


----------



## matttttYCE (Feb 24, 2010)

What I wanna know is will there ever be Loomis left handed models?!


----------



## Fantomas (Feb 24, 2010)

Maybe I misunderstood, but weren't the fixed bridge versions discontinued?

If so, why are they now on the poster?


----------



## Bungle (Feb 24, 2010)

Emperoff said:


> Have you actually played one in real life? The neck isn't as bright as pictures make it look.
> 
> These are the more accurate pics I have


 Me like! The black binding/inlays set that motherfucker off!


----------



## I_infect (Feb 24, 2010)

Fantomas said:


> Maybe I misunderstood, but weren't the fixed bridge versions discontinued?
> 
> If so, why are they now on the poster?



they are re-introduced for 2010.


----------



## Fantomas (Feb 24, 2010)

I_infect said:


> they are re-introduced for 2010.



oh my: tempting 
I'm in the market for a fixed bridge power guitar.
Up until now I was torn between the new RGA7 and the XPT707FX since I had already given up hope on finding a fixed bridge loomis.

However, the RGA7 seems a bit cheap and the Xiphos is a bit extreme and doesnt have active pickups, although I hear good things about the playability

It would just be a backup/alternate tunings guitar so I can afford to try something new and since I've always played Ibanez I wouldn't mind something else for a change. Can't wait to try one.


----------



## badger71 (Feb 25, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> All that now needs to happen is to loose those cross inlays and we'd have a serious killer. Let's just hope the price doesn't go up ala Ibanez for the new finish.


 
amen.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw the black one today Live XD... lololol...
And it looked more than awesome!!!


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 31, 2010)

I started another thread about this being shown at Musikmesse (with a new pic) here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/113975-new-black-loomis-new-pic.html

Now that the Loomis is in a choice of two colours and two types of bridge it really seems like Schecter are putting their weight behind Jeff and giving him a major push as iirc this is the most choice they've given in any of their previous and current sig models which is pretty cool considering the fact that it's a 7 and not a 6 string and typical Strat/LP shape.


----------



## CloudAC (Mar 31, 2010)

I quite like the inlays.. however a blank board with a big cross covering the 11th to 13th would be BADASS imo.

and they do make left-handed Loomis guitars to the person above who said they'd like it.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Mar 31, 2010)

Very nice. I still prefer the red one only because you can see the grain of the wood in it.


----------



## AshesOfTheWake (Jun 22, 2010)

Just saw these are available for purchase from a store on ebay. If anyone is interested here is the link. "http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=390212498304&Category=33034&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D1#ht_2083wt_913" 
I had to put it in quotes or it wouldn't work...


----------



## Shenaniganizer (Jun 22, 2010)

WANT!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy shit!!! A black guitar with EMGs!!! 

Guys, 2001 is going to be a GREAT year for 7s!!!


Oh wait. 

I kid I kid


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 22, 2010)

matttttYCE said:


> What I wanna know is will there ever be Loomis left handed models?!


 
+1!!!


----------



## QuambaFu (Jun 22, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Holy shit!!! A black guitar with EMGs!!!
> 
> Guys, 2001 is going to be a GREAT year for 7s!!!
> 
> ...


 

Max wins!


----------

